# Cedar Mantel



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I wanted a rustic fireplace mantel for our new lake house. I made this one out of a slab of cedar from a local sawmill, leaving the live edge and knots, and finishing with Danish oil. I may come back with a slightly tinted paste wax in the next few weeks. The mantel is roughly 4 inches thick, a little over 5 feet long, and about 14" deep at it's widest point. My photo skills are lacking, but I'm pleased with the mantel!


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice work

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

You have amazing taste!

Our mantel is quite similar.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

98aggie77566 said:


> You have amazing taste!
> 
> Our mantel is quite similar.


 You're right...That's way cool!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

